

A Relational Model of Data for Large Scale Data Banks – E.F.Codd (1970) [pdf] - jfaucett
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~zives/03f/cis550/codd.pdf

======
sgt101
Back to the source! An excellent reference point.

